# Our AWESOME video!!!!



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Oh my gosh,that *was* awesome, and beautifully produced! You have a talent for video production as well as dog training. I love the peek-a-boo trick. Great work on all levels!

--Q


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

Great video. You can see how happy she is doing all the tricks..... she's clearly having loads of fun!  Great tricks! 

Did you film it yourself or did you have some one else hold the camera? 
It bothered me a bit that she was very often out of the shot, and you can't see the whole dog in the picture. Would have been more enjoyable if it wasn't zoomed in so close. 

But you did a great job in putting it all together


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

What am amazing video!!!! Happy puppy happy mom!!!! Inspiring to all of us!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lizzy_8 (Mar 21, 2014)

Oh my goodness, that's amazing.
Great video and well worth all the hard work from you both.


----------



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

Thank you everyone! 
Sorry wildlife, my camera is a dslr and was on a tripod, so it was hard to get full body moving shots.


----------



## Siskojan (Mar 13, 2011)

WOW! I really enjoyed your video - you have done an amazingly good job with your beautiful partner. Dreamer is so eager to please you and is enjoying herself so much - Good job -well done.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I can't see one thing I would change! Really fun to watch, thanks!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I love this! She is so eager and happy. Love the way she twirls her dumbbell after she takes it, she does everything with verve and style.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

What a fun video to watch! Good job on all the hard work you are putting into her! It shows how much she means to you!
I agree too,that you have more than just dog training skills!!!!!! More kudos tp you!


----------



## janet6567 (Mar 11, 2014)

Dreamer looks like she is having such fun. She is an amazing dog and so darn cute too!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Very, very, very nice! I do hope you are going to try AKC obedience or rally or something. She is AWEsome - so in tune to you. Impressive. You are obviously a terrific trainer and Dreamer is obviously a very smart cookie.


----------



## charleygirl (Mar 29, 2014)

Wow! that was fantastic - i have a lot of work to do!! lol... how old is Dreamer? Fantastic job!


----------



## KidWhisperer (Apr 3, 2012)

Love, love, love it!!! Your videography skills are amazing, and your close relationship with Dreamer really shines through. And the song you chose was perfect!


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

I found myself saying..."That's so cool!" Over and over!


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

So Awesome!!

I thought Dreamer was bigger than she is! Love love love her groom too. 

You've inspired me to get my butt in gear with Smiley!


----------



## BeckyM (Nov 22, 2013)

How wonderful!!! You are quite a talented trainer and Dreamer looks like she's having so much fun!  Great job, both of you!


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Loved it. You both have mad talent.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

:clap2: I want an encore!! _More, more, more! _Dreamer really does know tricks galore! Fabulous video, and _sensational_ training. Love how happy and engaged Dreamer looks throughout. :clap2:


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

That was fantastic! What a wonderful way to begin the week. Put a gigantic smile on my face. You and Dreamer are obviously a perfect team. WAY TO GO!!! May I share the Youtube link on my FB page?


----------



## Grandma's Boys (Feb 28, 2014)

So beautiful!


----------



## remster (Sep 21, 2012)

Wow, Dreamer is amazing! And so are you, for teaching her all that, not to mention the nice video editing. I can tell you guys were both having lots of fun. 

PS, I love love love her groom.


----------



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> That was fantastic! What a wonderful way to begin the week. Put a gigantic smile on my face. You and Dreamer are obviously a perfect team. WAY TO GO!!! May I share the Youtube link on my FB page?


Thank you everyone!
Yes you may Arreau!

Dreamer is 17 months old. We have a agility trial next month and then some rally in the fall.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I love it! Great music, video, training and, of course, the star, Dreamer!


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

WoW!! I am inspired!


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

Fabulous!


----------



## MaryEdwards (Oct 29, 2012)

What a stars you and Dreamer are. Great Video


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Amazing video, poodle AND trainer...this is really amazing....GOOD work to you both! That was FUN!


----------

